# 1947 CHEVY TRUCK SYSTEM HIDDEN



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

1947 CHEVY TRUCK HIDDEN SYSTEM








2 10” AND A 4 CHANEL AMP RUNNING THE WHOLE STSEM 
ALSO THIS WHY I LIKE RICHARDS UPHOLSTERY LOOK AT THE DETAIL UNDER THE SEAT NEXT TIME LOOK UNDER YOURS AND SEE IF THEY BEEN DONE CORRECTLY 








MOCH UP RADIO LOOKS REAL DOESN’T IT LEFT KNOB CONTROLS ON/OFF RIGHT IS BASS CONTROL 2 WAYS SPEAKERS IN THE DASH








4” 2WAYS IN THE DOORS AND YES YOU CAN HEAR THEM FINE








6” MIDD BASS ALL HIDDEN SPEAKERS


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

looks good homie! I responded to your thread on Chevy Bombs, I want a tissue dispensor rigged for a radio.


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:0 i like!!!


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

Good stuff


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

I like it. It's nice to see understated builds from time to time. Having anything showing in that truck would take away from the classy look of the interior.

I bet the ladies like the under seat subs.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2011)

Thats what I like. Personal I dont like to show the speakers . Much prop your work. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

looks good bro!


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@May 11 2011, 03:13 AM~20528104
> *looks good homie! I responded to your thread on Chevy Bombs, I want a tissue dispensor rigged for a radio.
> *



u can probably do it yourself bro. its not that hard. check out my build, i showed how its done.


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by socalconcepts_@May 10 2011, 11:05 AM~20522876
> *
> 
> 
> ...


it doesn't get any more stealth that this :thumbsup:

Now I'm wondering if I have enough space under the back seat bottom of my 62 for a pair of subs.


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)




----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

Thanks for the props i have always like hidding speakers to be heard and not seen lol


----------



## trickedout65 (Nov 21, 2004)

:thumbsup:i like cool truck


----------



## vamps (May 6, 2008)

VERY NICE ......GOOD WORK....


----------



## matttatts (Sep 16, 2008)

OUTHOPU said:


> I like it. It's nice to see understated builds from time to time. Having anything showing in that truck would take away from the classy look of the interior.
> 
> I bet the ladies like the under seat subs.


you beat me to it lol


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

ANY RECENT PICS??


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

Nice Nice


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

nice and clean,great work.


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

ttt


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

vamps said:


> VERY NICE ......GOOD WORK....


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------

